# Starting high school advice?



## edwestwickfan (Jul 9, 2011)

On getting As and social/general advice.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

You'll be fine, it's not horribly hard to get As as long as you focus and do the work. Have you been doing good in middle school?

As for the social factor: it's also not very different. You'll be seeing a lot of freshmen that are also nervous to be there. I'm sure there'll be group work in your classes where you can meet others.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Try not to pass up any opportunities to make friends. Try be social and don't become a loner. Observe how others in HS socialize, and do what it takes to fit in. Join a sports team team if interested, it might also help you socially, I never did and I regret it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

You definitely need to join extra-curricular activities. Even if it's just a few. Your anxiety may inhibit you but there are some activities that don't require too much energy. I did Yearbook which was pretty easy. And I was involved scorekeeping for the basketball teams, and went to watch and cheer basketball games I wasn't scoring. But those things were all I did. There are a lottttttt of opportunities to join things so make sure you take advantage. If you have friends or at least people who know you, it makes things way easier in general. I know it's a cliche and easier said than done, but please try to have at least one friend and some other acquaintances.

As far as grades go, I can't get you much advice there, I barely got into university. I am not good with studying. Just please please be diligent and don't leave your work to the last minute, and make sure you choose electives that truly interest and benefit you. Try to think of goals and have interests for jobs/careers you want in life. If you don't understand some school work, recognize the problem early, build up some courage ASAP and get help.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't end up like I did lol  
Make sure the friends you're making really are friends, or you'll waste the year. (Read my 2nd thread) I'm not saying the same thing could happen to you, but just to be safe, always try get something in when you're in a group and they're talking. 
And like shynesshellasucks said, never pass up an opportunity to make friends, they're always good to have.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't let me discourage you from joining a sports team, but I played football at my high school and it didn't help me much. I made a friend or two, but be prepared for extremely social people on sports teams.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Good stuff here. I'll say that I wish I had tried harder in my classes. If you do well, not only will you get into better schools afterward, but you can get offered substantial scholarships. Worst case, if you don't ace all of you classes, don't worry, a 4 year degree from a top school is pretty much as good as a 4 year degree anywhere else, and won't make any big impact on job opportunities or grad school acceptance (your grades and extracurricular will though).

Also, don't be afraid to be yourself, and stand up for your beliefs. The quirky kids (boys and girls) who didn't care that they were quirky seemed a lot cooler than either the quirky kids who seemed ashamed of themselves, or the "popular" kids to me. Also, don't be a cam*****, I know it probably doesn't need to be said, but I weep for the girls of your generation who think exposing themselves to the perverts of the internet is somehow a good idea, and that this kind of gross attention is somehow good.


----------



## Iamme (Nov 1, 2010)

With getting good grades: don't procrastinate, stay focused, always do your homework/any easy work (helps when you get a bad grade on a test so it won't pull you down)

social/general advice: If you have any friends try to keep them even when you're put into different classes. Also joining clubs helps to make new friends and looks good on apps.


----------

